# Trout Over Shell, Redfish Swarming Mud/Grass



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Fishing Report - Trout Working Shell, Redfish and Black Drum Ever Present

First I'd like to offer a prayer and hope that you and your family are well at this time as well as offering condolences to those who have lost loved ones. Besides wishing you the best physical health, we're also hoping that your job is secure and either way, just know that we will get through this.

*Fishing Report*

Our last trips focused on working mid to deep shell pads with popping cork/shrimp looking for solid Trout action. Capt. Braden Proctor could do no wrong with guests of Charlie C. making productive drift after drift over submerged oyster shell. San Antonio Bay has always offered the best action in that regard and the numerous shallow to deeper bay structure can be productive depending on wind velocities.

On those breezy days, we'd prefer to be in the back lakes working the shallow flats, mud and grass pockets chasing schools of Redfish and Black Drum for the really big screaming drag pulls. There's seldom a time when these fish don't leave guests with smiles from ear to ear.

*Critical Infrastructure*

Despite our classification by the City of Seadrift as "Critical Infrastructure", bookings have been tormented by Stay Home orders; guests with potential exposure; and guests in self quarantine, and folks unable to travel from Out-of-State. We've been pushing out trips and guests have been awesome working with us on rescheduling but there are a lot of pent up reschedules still pending.

*State Guidance - Reopening*

Gov. Abbott today issued guidance for re-opening travel and parks and it looks like hopefully by Mid-May we may be back to pre-Early March guidelines. We will be working on reschedules and more than likely limiting total occupancy of the facility initially depending on the guidance. Coastal areas are resilient with a tough people that go through tragedy a littel too often it seems like. Operating at the end of the earth has both advantages and disadvantages.

*2018 Haynie 23 Cat For Sale
*
We have a great looking white with black panel 2018 Haynie 23 Cat for sale. It's powered by a 225 Mercury Pro XS complete with Bob's Jack Plate; Coastline Trailer; Power Pole; AM/FM Stereo; 40 Gallon tank (no riser) and a fresh detail by Capt. Billy Freudensprung. $44,900.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us sooner or later. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more 2018 Haynie Pics.


----------

